
Everything You Want To Know About The Most Secretive Startup In The World - icey
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/14/next-jump/
======
fjabre
It's 15 years old - how is that a startup?

EDIT: That's older than Google to put it in perspective.

------
zzleeper
15 years running and half the SP500 are their customers, and they STILL need
to raise funds? (well, 12 years since it was in 2006)..

~~~
neilc
What gave you the idea that they "need" to raise funds? The NYT article
mentions they are "headed for a public offering someday", but that's about all
I could see.

------
mitko
They do their coding with Java. I interviewed with them for an internship this
Spring and even got offer, but ended up rejecting it.

~~~
vijayr
Can we ask why? Got a better offer or didn't like something about them?

~~~
coliveira
Look at their reviews on glassdoor...

~~~
pchristensen
[http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Next-Jump-
Reviews-E156468.h...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Next-Jump-
Reviews-E156468.htm)

~~~
brown9-2
Wow, it sounds like a cult.

------
vijayr
Looks like they are sitting on a gold mine of data - I doubt even Amazon or
walmart have such rich data on consumer purchasing habits. Amazing.

~~~
catch23
NextJump is only 1 year younger than Amazon.

------
steveplace
_The company is now coming out of its shell, partly because it is so big that
it can no longer hide. "Our thought was to stay quiet until it feels like we
had an elephant under a hay stack," CEO and founder Charlie Kim tells me
during a recent visit to Next Jump’s Manhattan headquarters_

Ha. Smells like an IPO to me.

------
tom_rath
Whatever they're up to, their logo certainly seems excited about it.

------
ice_man
I didn't want to know. Who at TechCrunch has something to gain by their
success?

------
coretanned
I personally think bgc3 is a lot more secretive (not sure if it counts as a
startup considering bill gates is supporting it).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BgC3>

has anyone ever heard of anything related to this company? I have heard a
number of theories, mainly concerning it being a patent troll.

~~~
iigs
I work in the same building as BGC3. Since he moved in I have hoped to bump in
to him in the elevator. It hasn't happened yet. :)

BGC3 appears to be Bill's business presence now that he's not at MS on a day-
to-day basis.

A very common business design pattern for wealthy businesspeople is to have a
"parent company" that is essentially the businessperson plus their entourage:
the legal team, technical due diligence buddies, capital raising marketing
staff (people who woo wall street). This company may or may not be owned by a
parent company that does the investing in other companies that actually "do
stuff".

Without seeing the evidence for the patent troll concerns, I have no reason to
believe it's the case -- he just needs some place to park his Mercedes during
the day. :)

------
tjmc
I thought Eestor was the most secretive startup in the world or don't
elaborate cleantech frauds count?

